# Blank suggestions



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I know nothing about rod building hence me paying the pros to do it. I want to get a heaver built for surf fishing drum and striper.

Im thinking a rod in the 10-12' 4-8oz (+/-) + bait range Conv. of course.

I was thinking about the SUR1508F or SUR1506F

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

the 1506 makes a good striper rod .....{sissy fish}....the 1508 can throw 10oz well..and to me is more of a drum rod


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

jason a 1509 will handle a big drum and scripas and can throw 10nbait. Rather have overkill than underkill


----------



## Captain Les (Oct 18, 2010)

Century Carbon metal series. They can be cut down to 12' but its best left at 13'. Easy to cast and they will whoop a big fish fast. Only downside is they are in the $500+ range but worth every penny IMO


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

You might be interested in the Lamiglas GSB series.

GSB 132 2M
Length 11’ 
2 Piece
Line 40 #
Lure 3-8
Handle .845
Tip 11
Weight 10 1/8
MSRP $243.00

Don


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The 1508 is better if you plan on throwing over 8, teh 1506 is good up to 8. I would also look at teh Cast Pro 6-10. throws 6 fantastic yet still has the balls to throw 10 no problem


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Captain Les said:


> Century Carbon metal series. They can be cut down to 12' but its best left at 13'. Easy to cast and they will whoop a big fish fast. Only downside is they are in the $500+ range but worth every penny IMO


 Sure Ill buy that one if I find someone to wrap it for free...lol


Don B said:


> You might be interested in the Lamiglas GSB series.
> 
> GSB 132 2M
> Length 11’
> ...


 Ill check it out, thanks Don


Tacpayne said:


> The 1508 is better if you plan on throwing over 8, teh 1506 is good up to 8. I would also look at teh Cast Pro 6-10. throws 6 fantastic yet still has the balls to throw 10 no problem


 Ive been doing some research on the CP Chuck. After hearing that, I may just go with it.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

century ng spod might fit the bill. talk to ryan at hatteras jacks.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Lami 1502 with 3 inches cut from tip, it is good to 16oz, stripers aint much fun on it but then again stripers aint much fun on anything except the grill


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Don B said:


> You might be interested in the Lamiglas GSB series.
> 
> GSB 132 2M
> Length 11’
> ...


I have built one of these and In no way shape or form is it a Drum Rod. Real whippy, its a 5 and bait type of rod it will never throw 8nbait.. Long distance sea mullet rod at best.. JMPO

JAM


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

Rainshadow 1508F @ 12'6" rated 4-12 oz will compete well with any 8nbait. Above that are the 1567f & 1569F both are 13' blanks 5-10 and 6-16. They're RX7 blanks and fairly light but the 1569F without serious practice is gonna keep your doc happy repairing your rotator cuff.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

JAM said:


> I have built one of these and In no way shape or form is it a Drum Rod. Real whippy, its a 5 and bait type of rod it will never throw 8nbait.. Long distance sea mullet rod at best.. JMPO
> 
> JAM


Thanks JAM,

The lure rating is 3 to 8 ounces and that would make it a 4 or 5 ounce & bait rod.

Don


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Don*

In the GSB series the 136 IMH is a beast and a prefered Drum rod by alot of the guys here on the OBX. I have been building a few of the Century Blanks, and they are fantastic. Carbon Fiber is the stuff... Real Light and real strong, they come from the distance casting side of the house and thsode guys can generate power...

JAM


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

JAM said:


> In the GSB series the 136 IMH is a beast and a prefered Drum rod by alot of the guys here on the OBX. I have been building a few of the Century Blanks, and they are fantastic. Carbon Fiber is the stuff... Real Light and real strong, they come from the distance casting side of the house and thsode guys can generate power...
> 
> JAM



JAM
As I understand it, the GSB 136 1MH is a cut down version of the GSB 162 1MH. The GSB 162 1MH some has personal interest for me. It is closer in line to rods required for larger fish. I have seen a few of the Century blanks and find them to be a little on the small side for fishing for other than moderate size fish. Review of the Century website did not yield any blanks that are 13 to 14 feet and capable of 80 to 100# main line. Do you have a model number for one?

Don


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*The Century C3 is a True 8n bait rod.*

Held one the other day. I am in the process of Building a hj-1145-2, which will be used for 3/4-3oz's 9'6 Spanish Buster..The Feather Light Weight is amazeing to me.. Them old 162's are beasts... Carbon Fiber is the way to go these days.. Lamii's used to be King but they have been stagnant for the Past decade, and they have gotton stale.... Lots of Cool Inovations out there.. Carbon Fiber Reels seats... Foward leaning guides.. Good Stuff out there..

JAM


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Jam would like to hook up and get that Fusion blank you got for me. I brought the bike down give me a call. Thanks, SNDFLEE


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

It makes no sense to me why anyone would buy a new blank just to cut it down? its like buying a factory rod just to strip it down and re build it


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

LIL JON said:


> It makes no sense to me why anyone would buy a new blank just to cut it down? its like buying a factory rod just to strip it down and re build it[/QUOTE
> There are many, many times the only way to get the rod you want requires to cut a blank. I personally cut about 35% of the rods I build, and I build quite a few. Sometimes I cut the rods to see if they will change the way I think or not. The seeker Hercules line up has a 3" paralell glass tip that is made to be trimed to the desired length to achieve the power wanted and needed to do a style of fishing. I used to think the same way untill I started building rods myself


----------

